# JFrame innengröße



## Dragnaros (17. Apr 2012)

Hallo folgendes problem:

ich habe ein JFrame darin ist ein JPanel ich habe das JFrame auf 800x600 festgelegt allerdings hat
dieses fenster ja einen rahmen der die nutzbare oberfläche verengt nun will ich die innere größe 
herausfinen (die nutzbare flächengröße) ich habe ne menge gegoogelt und ausprobiert stehe aber 
nun vor dem problem das ein wert immer falsch ist.

ich nutze den befehl getContentPane().getBounds().getHeight(); es funktionier auch ohne getBounds 
und in der breite passt diese zahl auch exakt wen ich dort etwas zeichen hört es genau da auf wo ich 
es ermittelt habe aber in der höhe ist die zahl zu kein ich habe da noch 10 pixel zeichenfläche die laut 
meinen werten da nicht sein dürften wie kann das sein???

hier nochmal die werte:
Fensterhöhe - 600
Fensterhöhe innen - 572
ermittelter wert - 562

ich suche eine lösung keine alternativen dazu da es sich im endeffekt dynamisch verhalten soll.
! Bei der breite funktioniert es nur bei der höhe nicht !


----------



## Gast2 (17. Apr 2012)

Der Frame besteht nicht nur aus der Content Fläche sondern auch aus der Titlebar. Wenn die Innenfläche ne bestimmte Größe haben soll, dann setz dem contentPane ne preferredSize.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (17. Apr 2012)

Dragnaros hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich suche eine lösung keine alternativen dazu da es sich im endeffekt dynamisch verhalten soll.



Okay, evlt. die PreferredSize der ContentPane des JFrames setzten und danach JFrame#pack() aufrufen???

Oder falls du wirklich die innere Größe haben willst, dann kannst du ja die Breite und Höhe des JFrames ermitteln und die Größen der Rahmenstücke über JFrame#getInsets().


----------



## vanny (17. Apr 2012)

Das haut schon hin mit der Größe.
hab mal ein kleines TestProggi gebastelt, da siehst man sehr schön, dass er ja erst bei 30 pixeln oben anfängt zu messen die musst du natürlich mit abziehen.


```
package gui;

import java.awt.event.ComponentEvent;
import java.awt.event.ComponentListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;

public class DerFrame extends JFrame implements MouseMotionListener, ComponentListener{

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	private JLabel lbl;
	
	public DerFrame(){
		this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		
		this.setSize(800, 600);
		this.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		
		lbl = new JLabel();
//immer nur einen von beiden benutzen!!
		this.addMouseMotionListener(this);// wahlweise austauschen
//		this.getContentPane().addMouseMotionListener(this);// wahlweise austauschen

		this.addComponentListener(this);
		this.add(lbl);
		this.setVisible(true);
		

	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new DerFrame();
	}

	@Override
	public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	@Override
	public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e) {
		lbl.setText(e.getPoint().getX() + " = x und " + e.getPoint().getY() + " = y");
	}

	@Override
	public void componentHidden(ComponentEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	@Override
	public void componentMoved(ComponentEvent e) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}

	@Override
	public void componentResized(ComponentEvent e) {
		this.setTitle("Größe gesamt: " + this.getWidth() + " mal " + this.getHeight());
		System.out.println(this.getRootPane().getWidth() + " mal " + this.getRootPane().getHeight());
		System.out.println(this.getContentPane().getWidth() + " mal " + this.getContentPane().getHeight());
	}

	@Override
	public void componentShown(ComponentEvent e) {
		this.setTitle("Größe gesamt: " + this.getWidth() + " mal " + this.getHeight());
	}

}
```

Du wirst bemerken, das immer genau 1 Pixel zu den Vergleichswerten in der Console fehlt.
Das liegt logischerweise an der 1Pixel-Breite des letzten od. ersten Pixels. (wie´s beliebt)

Gruß Vanny


----------



## Dragnaros (18. Apr 2012)

leider scheint ihr mich nicht richtig verstanden zu haben.

EikeB :
Es soll keine bestimmte größe haben ich möchte die größe wissen und auch nur die innere.

GUI-Programmer:
Ich möchte nichts setzen sondern nur abfragen.
Inset ist in jede richtung 0.

vanny:
wenn ich dort 30 pixel abzihe wird mein problem noch schlimmer dan ist meine ermittelte 40px kleiner als sie sein sollte den sie ist jetzt schon 10px zu klein nicht zu groß.
ja das mit dem 1px ist mir bewust und macht mir keine probleme.

Hier ein kleines bild:







Oben lasse ich ein rechteck zeichnen mit meinen ermittelten werten (die breite ist bereits -1 da die kante sonst nichtmehr dargestellt wird)
unten lasse ich die ermittelte höhe ausgeben.
rechts ist die unterkante des jframe und ihr sehr das das rechteck nicht hoch genug ist und zwar exakt 10px aber die breite lasse ich genau so ermitteln wie die höhe warum passt also die breite aber die höhe nicht?


----------



## vanny (18. Apr 2012)

Antwort auf alle deine Fragen : 42 ^^

Poste mal deinen Code, sonst wird dir keiner wirklich weiter helfen können.
Spiel auch mal mit meinem Beispiel rum, das passt alles wie es sein muss.

Gruß Vanny

[EDIT]Öhm Wenn du die paintComponent() von einem JPanel überschreibst, das im Center deiner ContentPane liegt und ein default Abstand von je 5px hast, kommen die 10 px von north und south ^^ 
Nur son Ideechen[/EDIT]


----------



## Dragnaros (18. Apr 2012)

den ganzen text... das were etwas fiel unnötiger text
hier mal alles wichtige:


```
public class Data extends JFrame {

    public Data() {
        setTitle("Data");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(800, 600);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        setVisible(true);
        setResizable(false);
        
        System.out.println(getContentPane().getBounds().getHeight());
        System.out.println(getContentPane().getBounds().getWidth());
        
        add(new Board());
    }

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        new Data();
    }
}
```


```
public class Board extends JPanel implements Runnable {

    private Thread th;

    public Board() {
        setDoubleBuffered(true);
        setFocusable(true);

        th = new Thread(this);
        th.start();
    }

    @Override
    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        super.paint(g);

        g.drawRect(0, 0, 793, 562);

        Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().sync();
        g.dispose();
    }

    @Override
    public void run() {
        while (th.isAlive()) {
            repaint();
        }
    }
}
```

im prinzip das und das Rect hat halt die maße die ich mir in Data ausgeben lasse nix weltbewegendes.
ist halt nur wie beschrieben das die breite passt aber die höhe 10px zu klein ist.

ich würde ja einfach +10 rechnen aber das würde höchstwarscheinlich zu fehlern führen wen das 
fenster von einem anderen system dargestellt wird oder in einem anderen stil die frage ist halt 
warum passt das nicht?

am ende will ich die ermittelten maße ja direkt verwenden könnte ich jetzt schon will aber erst wissen
wo die 10px verschwinden.

zu deinem edit:
Theoretisch guter gedanke aber wenn ich etwas mit der paint methode zeichne ist der 0 punkt 
links oben wo er sein sollte nach deiner theorie müsste er dan aber doch 5px nach unten versetzt sein.?


----------



## Dragnaros (18. Apr 2012)

EXTREMVERWIRRUNG!

ich hab einfach mal so  nach deinem beispiel den ComponentListener implementiert und 2 sout befehle hinzugefügt.
an sich nix komisches aber das ergebniss war: Jetzt passt es!? ich habe nix an den zahlen gamacht rein gar nix aber jetzt passt es ????

soo nun da ich total verwirrt bin hab ich mal geschaut was passiert wen ich es mal wieder raus nehme und was sehe ich? es passt!?

nun wollte ich einfach mal schreien "WAS SOLL DAS?" und mir kommt ein gedanke.... {du hast doch zum testen setResizable(false); auskommentier...}

ok ich nehme es rein = passt nicht....
nehme es raus = passt....
hin und her hin und her... hääääää?????


----------



## vanny (18. Apr 2012)

Ui, das´s ja komisch.
Also 1. es passt trozdem. aus 562 werden 572 (somit dennoch eine solide Berechnungsgrundlage)
2. setResizeable(false); klatscht tatsächlich 10 pixel drauf, wird dann aber auch in der ContentPane-Size richtig angezeigt.

Warum die 10 Pixel jetzt dazu kommen ... k.A..
Vielleicht weiss ja einer, woran das liegen mag.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## bERt0r (19. Apr 2012)

Übrigens, die größe der Zeichenfläche deines Components erhältst du über Graphics.getClipBounds() oder getClip() je nachdem.
Wie gesagt, der unterste und rechteste Pixel wird vom Fensterrand überschrieben.
Die Höhe der Titelleiste ist übrigens Betriebssystemabhängig, drum kannst du da mit fixen Werten nicht viel anfangen.

```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.EventQueue;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.Rectangle;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.border.EmptyBorder;

public class ClipTest extends JFrame
{
	
	private JPanel contentPane;
	
	/**
	 * Launch the application.
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		EventQueue.invokeLater(new Runnable()
			{
				public void run()
				{
					try
					{
						ClipTest frame = new ClipTest();
						frame.setVisible(true);
					} catch (Exception e)
					{
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
				}
			});
	}
	
	/**
	 * Create the frame.
	 */
	public ClipTest()
	{
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setBounds(100, 100, 450, 300);
		contentPane = new JPanel()
			{
				@Override
				public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
				{
					super.paintComponent(g);
					Rectangle r = g.getClipBounds();
					r.width--;
					r.height--;
					System.out.println(r);
					Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D) g;
					g2.setColor(Color.RED);
					g2.draw(r);
				}
			};
		contentPane.setBorder(new EmptyBorder(5, 5, 5, 5));
		contentPane.setLayout(new BorderLayout(0, 0));
		setContentPane(contentPane);
	}
}
```


----------

